
A Call for Cooperation Against Fake News - alexgotoi
https://medium.com/whither-news/a-call-for-cooperation-against-fake-news-d7d94bb6e0d4#.nvg8vsobq
======
tomohawk
How can you possibly trust organizations engaged in partisan politics such as
FB or Goog or WashPost or NYTimes or ... to not produce or disseminate fake
news?

When we have to rely on Wikileaks hacks to reveal the collusion between so
called news organizations and political parties, talking about fake news
doesn't even scratch the surface.

The best corrective action is just to understand that these organizations are
not trustworthy and seek alternative sources.

~~~
krapp
>The best corrective action is just to understand that these organizations are
not trustworthy and seek alternative sources.

How do you know those alternative sources are more trustworthy than the
mainstream?

~~~
tomohawk
The "how do you know what the truth is" question is an old one.

However, given the preponderance of evidence, the mainstream media is very
untrustworthy. Instead of just admitting that they're acting as a propaganda
agent for their favorite politicians, they hypocritically claim to be
providing unbiased reporting of facts. Consider the revolving door of
partisans taking up residence in newsrooms. Consider the restrictions that so
called reporters agree to in order to interview politicos that would have cost
them their jobs back when we had real news organizations. Consider the
wikileaks showing mainstream media vetting stories with their favorite
politicians before release.

There's still a very few real journalists out there, such as Sharyl Attkisson:

[https://sharylattkisson.com/campaign-2016-the-big-
miss/](https://sharylattkisson.com/campaign-2016-the-big-miss/)

[https://sharylattkisson.com/google-chief-eric-schmidts-
plan-...](https://sharylattkisson.com/google-chief-eric-schmidts-plan-for-
getting-hillary-elected/)

Real reporters report what they see instead of just getting quotes from
sources they're comfortable with. Real reporters talk with people outside of
their social circles.

